
Ask HN: Boss Offers me 50% work instead of quitting - Mortiffer
Hi Guys
I have been working on my side project for a while. But its clear to me that I need to be more focused. I feel great when I work on my project over vacation, and my current job is not necessarily a dream job. So finally I decided to tell my boss I would like to quit for the purpose of a startup. And his response is, &quot;What about working 50% ?&quot;.<p>Should i take the offer and do a soft exit ?<p>Note1: 50% of my current salary is tight but enough to live on 
Note2: I have enough savings to go for about 2 years without work.
======
itskshitij
I think you should quit your job. You won't be able to focus completely on
your startup if you keep doing your job even if it's 50%. You can always go
freelance when there is need.

------
itskshitij
also : can you monetize your startup yet? How much investment would your
startup need? Think about these things first.

~~~
Mortiffer
Functionality is there but Frontend still buggy hence have not focused on
marketing yet. I'd say monetisation is <1 month of focused work. And I only
want to look for investment after I have proven the concept with users.

